# clouser minnows



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

does anybody have any colors they swear by with clouser minnows?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Can't go wrong with chartreuse and white!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *tyler0421 (12/14/2009)*Can't go wrong with chartreuse and white!!


Ditto, can't think of too many fish that won't eat one at some point or another.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

well thanks guys,just got back from BPS and bought some chartreuse/white,tan/white,silver shiners and a gold spoon.i think that BP screwed me,cause i bought that and an eleven dollar orvis fly holder and it cost 40$!!or it could be me?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I geuss it depends on how many flies you got. they seem cheap but if you fill your hand up with them its amazing how much money fits in your hand. 

Next time you go there be sure to pick up some gummy minnows. They are like crack around a docklight.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

i guess every fish wants a turn.:moon well ill have to buy me some of them...is it just me or is fly fishing funner than fishing with spinning reels and convential tackle.


----------



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

If it ain't chartreuse it ain't no use. BSP for flies you paid about right. Try BIGY fly or other on lines alot cheaper and quality is pretty good. Or, throw some feathers and yarn and string around a hook and try your own. I have tied stuff looks like smashed buggs and caught fish. Tie something on cast and enjoy. Hell if it was easy the pier guys would do it. Have fun and keep slinging line


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

that is one thing im going to have to learn is how to make the flys,sounds like fun and a little project i have comming on.looks like another thing i have on the christmas list.


----------



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

I have never tried crack, but I can think of nothing more addictive than tying flies. I have spent far more on materials than I ever would have spent on all the flies I could lose in a lifetime. It is rewarding, but damn is it addictive. If you do decide to tie some flies, the clouser is an excellent place to start. Remember use half the bucktail you think you need and try to keep the eyes from spinning!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

do you think you can give me a list of stuff to get started on tying flys?or you can email me at.


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

Capt. Ken has a post here in the fly section on how to make a homemade vise and you can pick up fly materials at the craft store. My basics are craft fur in chartreuse, white, and tan, and mylar strips/shiny stuff from the needlepoint area. Some stuff like the weights need to come from an actual flymaterials supplier. I've found them at BassPro and Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle.

My advice is to look around and be inventive, I've managed to do some excellent flyfishing and tyingfor pennies.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

well i'll try to find that post,but i found a vice at bass pro for only 20$ so that might be the ticket.and might be alittle better than what i can make if you know what im saying.:doh


----------



## Flymastershane (Dec 9, 2009)

Tan/white with gold and pearl flash.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Well im going to BPS to buy the equipment to start tying flys with.I have been looking at videos and on youtube about tying them and it looks very interesting.looks like something i can do and would like to do it.wish me luck i hope i can get most of it for under $100


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Yall should start tying,its very fun and addictive...


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I just picked up a rotary vice with 3 different heads at Bass Pro for $20. Works great and is the cheapest rotary vice I've found by at least $100.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Yea i saw them,

im going to buy that spider vice for $80 looks great.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Tie your Clousers on 60 degree jig hooks. They fish so much better and don't get hung as easily. A solid Black Clouser ain't half bad. Sometimes it is the absolute best. Match the bottom color if you are trying to mimic shrimp or Bull minnows. Solid white with a tiny bit of pearl flash is greatfor tyingPilchard immitators.

Remember, a Clouser ain't nothing but a fly rod jig.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

seams like a pretty good tip.

if the weather holds out tomorrow and it dont blowvery hardthen i might go and hit the lights.got some new stuff today.i dont know but it seams like more money goes to Bass Pro than anywhere else.....


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

i've tied a few using all white bucktail and pearl flashabou with red eyes/thread and a little red krystalflash for bloody gills. they are killer on trout, which is why i tied them, but i've also caught landlocked stripers and redeye bass can't resist them.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

i normaly tie mine with: white bucktail,chartruese bucktailand red eyes Med or Lg,flashabu/pink...or grayand white bktail and a red/pink flashabu with red eyes Med.


----------

